# Buns Bread &  Croissants



## Devo1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Using my sweet bread starter I made a batch of hamburger buns and a small loaf of bread a few days ago. The rest of the dough I used to make some croissant's. I know a croissant recipe is different then my bread dough recipe but I wanted to see how they would turn out using my sweet bread starter for the base. The hamburger buns turned out great. Loaf of bread looks good. The croissant's are amazing. Light, fluffy and buttery. Lots of work goes into making croissants. Two days of folding the dough and back and forth from fridge to counter to roll out again. Looking at ordering a dough roller but they are kind of expensive LOL.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

Good looking stuff!
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 30, 2021)

The textures look great!  Definitely will add flavor to your meals! 
John


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks great! Any chance you can share your recipe with us?


----------



## Devo1 (Mar 30, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks great! Any chance you can share your recipe with us?


Used the recipe I use for my bread starter to make my buns and bread. If you don't use bread starter it won't make sense but here ya go.  Its in Microsoft word.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 30, 2021)

They look delicious! Nice job!

Ryan


----------

